
A Scientist Must Go Where the Evidence Leads - mr_golyadkin
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/a-scientist-must-go-where-the-evidence-leads/
======
itcrowd
18 hour old discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20708116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20708116)

